# What is my therapist going to ask?



## loudes (Dec 10, 2015)

On Wed i will (finally) see a therapist for my social anxiety. But I am kinda scared of what is she going to ask me or if she will give me a test and when i will get my diagnosis? All these questions are in my head and they are making me nervous. Please answer ASAP S


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

She'll ask questions to get a better understanding of your anxiety. How often? What typically causes it? What makes it better? Worse? For how long? Coping strategy? Affect work/school/dating? Personal history? Family history? Support system? Previous treatment? Prior/current medication? Smoke? Drink? Drugs?

Essentially, they'll be questions that are typically asked when ascertaining what's going on.


----------



## loudes (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for replying


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

A bunch of stuff to provoke obvious answers and then hit you with a nice bill.


----------



## amberkits (Aug 17, 2013)

loudes said:


> On Wed i will (finally) see a therapist for my social anxiety. But I am kinda scared of what is she going to ask me or if she will give me a test and when i will get my diagnosis? All these questions are in my head and they are making me nervous. Please answer ASAP S


Hopefully something. And hopefully she'll actually listen. My therapist just talks and talks. Doesn't ask questions. Just assumes and judges.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

I just recently got one too, first of all she asked things along the lines of, Why did you want therapy in the first place?, What did you want to achieve while coming here? If you tell her things she'll ask more questions relating to it trying to get into more depth about it.

You'll only get a diagnosis if you want to get on medication I believe.


----------



## loudes (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for replying! Yeah, I went there on Wed and she was asking similar questions but her reaction was always neutral(sometimes she laughed) which was kinda creepy plus she had a cupboard filled with tissue boxes one for each patient


----------



## loudes (Dec 10, 2015)

True! and the bill will get bigger because of therapy XD


----------

